# Solved: Burning Blu Ray



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

What Media do I need to burn a blu-ray dvd to? Can I burn to a Dual Level DVD? 
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

To burn Blu-ray DVDs you need either BD-R single layer (25 GB Max capacity) or BD-R DL Dual Layer (50 GB Max capacity) blank disks and a recorder than can burn them.

Burning and reading Blu-ray discs uses a totally different type of lasers and optics than those used to burn and read DVDs. You would need to carefully check the specifications of any burner that you have or wish to purchase to make sure it can support burning the type of discs you wish to create.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the Blu Ray. I've never seen these when I buy DVD's, but of course I never had to look for them before, so maybe they are on the same shelf. Thanks again
Silverado Over and out.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.

Blank Blu-ray discs are still fairly expensive. A store may keep them locked up.


----------

